# Series 2 night light for free + shipping



## johndierks (Sep 5, 2002)

I have a series 2 night light that doesn't boot past the powering up screen. It has the weekness twinbreeze bracket, 40GB (original) HDD and added 250GB HD.

I'm moving soon and don't want to move it. You pay the shipping and I'll send it to you if you want it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

johndierks said:


> I have a series 2 night light that doesn't boot past the powering up screen. It has the weekness twinbreeze bracket, 40GB (original) HDD and added 250GB HD.
> 
> I'm moving soon and don't want to move it. You pay the shipping and I'll send it to you if you want it.


Wish I'd seen this in time, unless by "soon" you mean "in a couple of months".


----------



## TucsonDirect (Oct 22, 2010)

i second this motion If you still have the unit i will take it off your hands :up: i need another paper weight lol


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TucsonDirect said:


> i second this motion If you still have the unit i will take it off your hands :up: i need another paper weight lol


Too cheap to buy a boat to put on the other end of the chain, huh? : - )


----------

